# What Happened!!??



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 2, 2018)

What happended?!?!?! 

Liza was fine yesterday but now... Look!! I'm so sad!!

I am going to have to euthanize her positive.

She is an adunlt so no possibility of mismolt.


----------



## River Dane (Sep 2, 2018)

Were the damaged legs from a past mismolt, or did you just find them like that today?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 2, 2018)

Just found them. She had perfect molts.


----------



## River Dane (Sep 2, 2018)

Well, it could be some dangerous bug got in there and killed her. It could also be that she got stuck somewhere and mutilated herself trying to get out. Were there any feeders in there? Do you have any pics of her habitat set up?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 2, 2018)

I thought there was only a small grass hopper in there but when I cleaned her cage out I saw there was a small-ish cricket too....

This is her house..


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 2, 2018)

I thought there was only a small grass hopper in there but when I cleaned her cage out I saw there was a small-ish cricket too....

This is her house..


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 2, 2018)

Poor thing  Wonderring what happend to it.  Could it be a bad feeder?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 2, 2018)

Idk


----------



## River Dane (Sep 2, 2018)

It’s possible she could’ve been attacked by either the cricket or grasshopper, or she could’ve succumbed to something else overnight and was promptly nibbled on by the cricket. 

As for he habitat, does the picture show the whole thing? Seems a little small, and there might’ve been a few too many sticks.

Those are the best answers I can come up with, but I could still be wrong. Whatever may have happened, Im sorry for your loss. She was a very beautiful mantis.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 2, 2018)

River Dane said:


> She was a very beautiful mantis.


she was what i have seen on the pics. But could a little cricket hurt an adult mantis?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 2, 2018)

River Dane said:


> It’s possible she could’ve been attacked by either the cricket or grasshopper, or she could’ve succumbed to something else overnight and was promptly nibbled on by the cricket.
> 
> As for he habitat, does the picture show the whole thing? Seems a little small, and there might’ve been a few too many sticks.
> 
> Those are the best answers I can come up with, but I could still be wrong. Whatever may have happened, Im sorry for your loss. She was a very beautiful mantis.


She has lived in it for all the time I've had her fine... It could be the cricket... Idk.. I didnt see any bite marks or anything. Her abdomen looked a little strange like it collapsed? I may look her over better when I get he out of the freezer.

At least Praise the Lord, it wasnt the one I've mated already. ..


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 2, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. It is always sad to loose a mantis.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2018)

A cricket didn't kill your mantis. 

How long had she been an adult? Perhaps she is egg-bound? 

Did she display any signs of illness prior to death? We need more information.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 3, 2018)

No signs of illness. She has been an adult for 3 weeks... Not old enough to die. Never been mated... This is a pic of her now... Dead.

The bottom picture is her position when found.

I might disect her to see if she was egg bound...


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 3, 2018)

Notice how her abdomen looks redish? Its not blood... It used to be brown.

I didn't find anything when i dissected her but then again idk what to look for.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 3, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Notice how her abdomen looks redish?


hmmm weird indeed. mantids keep their color when you freeze them.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 3, 2018)

It was redish beforw i froze her.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2018)

Mantids don't have blood how we think of blood. They have hemolymph and it isn't red. 

Sometimes they just drop dead like anything else including you or me. She sounds too young to have been egg-bound. Maybe got too hot?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 3, 2018)

I figured not but I still wonder what that strange color is.

Not likely we have a/c in the living room, but not in my room.. I had the window open and it was cool enough to sleep that night for me... Idk but I wish we knew. Oh well we will probably never know.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 3, 2018)

I am sorry that you lost her. I hope that it was not anything that can spread to your others!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 4, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I am sorry that you lost her. I hope that it was not anything that can spread to your others!


I really hope not. That is a nightmare when that happens


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 4, 2018)

Oh yes. I pray not.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 4, 2018)

@Little Mantis I hope it is not like your sickness!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I hope it is not like your sickness!


Oh no, but idon't think it is: the victims of the sickness, didn't change color. I hope none of you have to see what i have seen in my mantids. It is horrible.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 5, 2018)

Good. I am so sorry about what happened to your mantids, @Little Mantis.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

> Good. I am so sorry about what happened to your mantids


yeah and i still miss them, but my last 2 are doing fine. Gladly enough.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 5, 2018)

Good. So what species do you have now?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

I have 2 Hierodula patelliferas left.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 6, 2018)

Ok.   They are eating ok and acting normal?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 7, 2018)

Till now yes. yesterday I saw them eating. They are on fruitflies. Worrying already what should I feed them when they got too big to eat fruitflies.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 7, 2018)

You can feed them Dubias when they are old enough?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 8, 2018)

Petshop has only medium and  grown up size dubias, they will be needing baby dubias (very small ones, i think just harched babies)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 8, 2018)

Can you use a smaller medium sized roach and feed both of them with it?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 8, 2018)

cutting it in half yeah,  but handfeeding  can later while they are bigger. I am thinking about getting bigger flies when they start ignore the FF.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 8, 2018)

Ok. That makes sense. I was just trying to think of a good answer!

- MantisGirl13


----------

